# Preseason: Philadelphia 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns [from Koln, Germany]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*
VS.*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Preseason: Philadelphia 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns [from Cologne, Germany]*

Just a simple game thread. Game is on live on ESPN2 at 3 EST, 12PST.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Preseason: Philadelphia 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns [from Cologne, Germany]*



Dissonance19 said:


> Just a simple game thread. Game is on live on ESPN2 at 3 EST, 12PST.



I'm going to be watching it. I'll post afterwards.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Preseason: Philadelphia 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns [from Cologne, Germany]*

Sucks, but I gotta work. I'll be watching it on tape when I get home tonight. Go Suns!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason: Philadelphia 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns [from Cologne, Germany]*

Watching the game.

Amare is playing. And seems to be keeping up with the pace. :banana: 

End of the 1st quarter. Suns up 34-28.

AI has 18pts.

Suns shooting 64% with 5 3's.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Preseason: Philadelphia 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns [from Cologne, Germany]*

Boxscore


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, have I missed watching the Suns play...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

...and I hate watching when we give up a huge lead, and lose the ****ing game. Preseason or not.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Marcus Banks is a ****ing retard. Another year of a horrible backup
point guard. It's LB all over again. He runs right into people, never makes the correct pass.......it's going to be a long year if Banks plays like that during the season.

Amare looked fine, when he wasn't forcing the issue. He tried a little hard
to score and caused some turn overs but he was slamming the ball like the old days.
Needs to polish up his timing. Lots of shots were off cause he didn't control his body.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> ...and I hate watching when we give up a huge lead, and lose the ****ing game. Preseason or not.



I know..........

The game doesn't mean anything but I'm still pissed off. 
Nash goes out, stagnate offense here we come. Funny when Nash and AI went
out the offense got better for the Sixers and horrible for the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I know..........
> 
> The game doesn't mean anything but I'm still pissed off.
> Nash goes out, stagnate offense here we come. Funny when Nash and AI went
> out the offense got better for the Sixers and horrible for the Suns.


yeah, I'm also still pissed off about my Ravens losing last night, a game I think they should've won. Not a good 24 hrs for Joe. 

lol, yeah, I still think the Sixers should've traded AI and got something before it's too late.

Nash was making some amazing passes out there. It looked like we gave up in the 2nd half though cuz it's such a big lead.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah, I'm also still pissed off about my Ravens losing last night, a game I think they should've won. Not a good 24 hrs for Joe.
> 
> lol, yeah, I still think the Sixers should've traded AI and got something before it's too late.
> 
> Nash was making some amazing passes out there. It looked like we gave up in the 2nd half though cuz it's such a big lead.


That's what I was thinking. Seems when the Suns get a big lead they
stop caring and it's not as fun for them. Happened all of last year too.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

The Sixers ran their offense much more effectively when AI was on the bench...not a suprise. The Suns do have a history of blowing off big leads...not a suprise.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Stevo looked good
Marion looked great
Diaw looked great
LB looked great

Banks did not do so well as you guys said above. Hopefully he will get better as the season goes on or LB will have to fill in as PG again.

Amare did not have many stats BUT I was estatic to see him moving like the old Amare. His timing is off and he tried to force way too much. However, he is back jumping for rebounds, rolling to the hoop on the pick and running over other players to dunk. His performance was encouraging.

I'd like to see James and Jurmanie Jones get some more playing time.

We shot like crap in the second half.

With a lineup of Banks, Bell, Marion, Amare/Diaw and KT we need to start playing better defense.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I took another look at the box score and it seems the 8 man rotation is set.

Nash/Banks
Bell/Barbosa
Marion
Amare
Diaw/KT

Looks like Mike D will pick the best of the two Jones' and the rest of the guys will ride the pine until injuires happen.

No suprises here.


----------

